# Betta in a 46 gallon community tank



## Sara3502 (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is my little betta in a newly planted 46 gallon community tank. He gets along with all the other fish, and especially loves my huge piece of driftwood.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice! I have the 36G little sibling of that tank for my sorority/community  

Maybe he likes the tannins in the driftwood?


----------



## Sara3502 (Oct 22, 2011)

Cool! I like bettas in communities. They look very nice, if they aren't too aggressive  maybe he does like the tannins! I didn't think of that!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, nice and big


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lucky boy!!!
I have been dying to get a large tank for a community, but the largest tank I have (other than a grow-out tub) is only 26 gallons!
Looks very nice! If it were me I'd add more tall plants for hiding spots, but sounds like it works great for you!


----------



## Sara3502 (Oct 22, 2011)

The plants will get a lot taller, growing to the top. They have only grown about an inch in the tank so far. I can't wat until they are tall! XD


----------

